# Biped Calculator Gone?



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm about to build a static figure and I noticed that Zombietronix.com, the home of our favorite biped calculator (for finding proper arm/leg/torso proportions for static figures) is GONE!

Is there anything else out there like it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The closest I can find is not a calculator, but there are a few prop plans on the Spider Hill Prop Works web site that provide dimensions for making static figure props:

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/

Here is a human proportion calculator developed for artists. It makes use of "head units" in determining correct proportions once you enter in the data at the top of the page:

http://hpc.artofuldis.com/?menu=info


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Zombie-F, 
that is the calculator I use. Not home at the moment but if you want me to scan you a copy I would be happy to do so later today. I printed a copy of it years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The entire web site has disappeared, along with the calculator.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

When I build mine, I use the measurements of my own body.  
For example, length of arm= length of pvc. Cut that piece in half (approximately) to get length between shoulder & elbow and another piece the length between elbow & wrist. Then use PVC connector (i.e. 45 degree elbow connector) to connect both.
Works for me.  

sidenote: You'd think that all my static props would wind up being 5'7", but none do.  )


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe they just decided that it wasn't being used enough, or that people would copy the source code, so they took it down. Not sure, as they didn't send me a copy of the memo, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

It was up again/down again last year too. Don't be surprised if it resurfaces sometime in September.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I used all the Zombietronix calculators quite frequently. I am now hunting out replacements. If they can not be located, I may just have to pay someone to code them for me and I will host something similar on Evilusions.com


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I just realized what I wrote and a printed copy won't help, now will it. I printed measurements that I needed but that doesn't help anyone calculate a different size. Not sure where my head was at. Although, it can still be used by simply dividing or multiplying the proportions using the same factor.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

I found originally when using the Zombietronix site it was tough because building a PVC frame is a little different since the "bone" structure is not the same. We ended up basing our measurements off of real bodies against PVC to get our numbers. I currently have sizing for a 3 foot, 4 foot, and 6 foot frame. If anyone needs a specific frame size, I'd be happy to help you figure it out. I worked out our TOT sized frames helping jdubbya with his Goblin figure. That one is 4 feet tall and turned out really well.


----------



## jaac98 (Oct 26, 2008)

Try this site hpc.anatomy4sculptors.com. I used it to make some of my props this year and going to make about 25 more for halloween 2014 to replace the old wood ones and a few new ones.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Did anyone ever come up with a viable alternate to the Zombietronix.com biped calculator other than the one at hpc.anatomy4sculptors.com?


----------

